# [Struts] Parameter an ActionForward anhängen



## clemson (23. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem: Ich möchte an den Pfad eines ActionForward's einen Parameter anhängen...

Das ganze löse ich folgendermaßen:


```
ActionForward f = mapping.findForward( Constants.SUCCESS );
String path = f.getPath() + "?target=" + target;
log("path = '"+path+"'");
ActionForward next = new ActionForward(path,true);
return next;
```

das ganze funktioniert auch wunderbar - solange ich als pfad in der struts-config keine tiles-definition-namen als pfad angebe... denn dann wird als pfad "screen.customermod?target=createorder" ausgegeben, es sollte aber "customermod.do?target=createorder" dastehen.

weiss jemand, wie ich den pfad aus der tiles-definition bekomme??


----------



## odysseus (24. Aug 2005)

Kann Dir leider bei der Lösung nicht weiterhelfen. Denke aber das der Ansatz nicht gut ist, mit den Parametern. Diese Informationen sollte man doch eigentlich in den ActionForms halten, oder ?


----------



## clemson (24. Aug 2005)

hmm, das problem ist nur, dass ich von einer action aus an eine andere action einen parameter übergeben muss...


----------



## clemson (5. Jun 2006)

ich hab jetzt die klasse ActionRedirect entdeckt, welche die möglichkeiten zum anhängen von parametern an einen actionforward ermöglicht.

die klasse gibts seit der version 1.2.7


----------

